# Video tribute to Smokey



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/RIP-...9975418&set=vb.386139128181180&type=2&theater
Pet Memorial Tributes made me this video in memory of Smokey. It is so beautiful and had me in tears. They really captured his spirit and this video means more than to me than I can describe. I thank them from the bottom of my heart of making this for me. Please "like" and share their page for giving me such a gift https://www.facebook.com/pages/RIP-...!/pages/Pet-Memorial-Tributes/386139128181180
Thank You all so very much!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Seeing so many people honor and support Smokey makes me cry. I do have to say the pencil portrait at the end of the video is made by Kelli Swan.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't watch it, I think its my iPads fault, gonna try my phone.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great tribute frillint1.... Again I am sorry for the loss of your best friend Smokey


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Worked on my phone. Great tribute, very nicely done. RIP Smokey


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, They did an amazing job!


----------

